# Zboost cell phone booster



## sgtmaconga (Jun 19, 2009)

does anyone use this? does it work well for you?


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jun 23, 2009)

*Do a 'Google Search' for.....*

Do a 'Google Search' for..... "zboost cell phone booster" and check out the various web site 'hits' you get for different 'reviews' given on them.

I don't really think they're worth $200+ though since any cell phone reception is _STILL DEPENDENT ON HAVING YOUR 'CELL SERVICE' PROVIDER HAVING A REPEATER/TOWER IN THE AREA YOU'RE CALLING FROM_.

Talk to your friends with different cell providers and find the one with the best coverage for your normal area of use. Cheaper in the long run to GET A BETTER PHONE or SERVICE PROVIDER, than help others 'get rich' at your expense.

Do your own 'research' and make your decision for yourself. You can't go by what anyone on these forums might tell you about their usage of this product _SINCE THEIR GEOGRAPHIC LOCATION IS MOST LIKELY DIFFERENT THAN YOURS_.... therefore their reception is most likely different than yours is.

Hope this helps.


----------



## polaris30144 (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't waste your money on these gimmicks. They might get you one bar in a marginal area or they may not. The better solution is to research the cell phone coverages in your area. Cell phone signals are line of sight like any other radio signal. If you have intermittent service, change providers or get a different phone. There is a difference in the individual phones antenna and their ability to receive a signal. There are a lot of people on the internet that will give you their personal opinion, but there situation is always going to be different and their results may have no bearing on your situation. Go to a Corporate store instead of an authorized dealer to get phones and advice. I have worked at both types of stores and will tell you that authorized dealers don't care if you are happy since they only sell the service, but don't get involved in customer service issues and their employees are not trained as well if at all by the cell phone companies. The corporate stores will have a better technical  background and have vested interest in your satisfaction. Too many people go to authorized dealers and think the stores are the same, they are not.

 AT&T has a web sight that shows signal strength and cell tower locations in their system. I bet the other major carriers have the same. Just be aware there are some rural areas that will not have a good signal no matter what you do since the towers are further apart and it is not financially sound for the companies to install new towers where the effect is minimal.


----------



## cball917 (Jun 24, 2009)

i used to work for verizon. the best advice i can give you is do NOT buy any product that plugs in to your phone that boost the signal. after several uses they weaken your normal signal. after you un plug the booster you will not hardly have any service at all.


----------



## SGADawg (Jun 24, 2009)

In order to find out how good a signal I could get at Lake Sinclair where I didn't get a signal with Alltel, I bought a pre-paid verizon phone from wal-mart for $20, including $10 air time.  After using it on 3 different trips, including places on the road where I had not had a signal before, I changed over to Verizon as my carrier.  I had previously had friends there with Sprint, AT&Tand T-Mobile that had poor service.

Coverage maps may or may not be accurate.  Verizon's street level map shows that my place has coverage but next door does not.  That would imply minimal coverage for me, but I get a good signal.


----------



## Local Boy (Jul 22, 2010)

I was going to ask if cell phone boosters were any good (no particluar brand) and found this post from a year ago.

We have marginal reception at home from Verizon.  We use my old cell phone for the home phone (decent reception).  My personal phone reception is OK.  Wife's phone reception is poor.  (All LG phones, different models).  We also use Verizon Mi-Fi internet with reasonable speed (comparable to cable).

Opinions on cell phone boosters or repeaters ($300 range or less)?


----------

